# Lakeside area, Singapore?



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking for a School in a lakeside area, Singapore?


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Lakeside High School is best school in lakeside area, Singapore


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

My son is studying in a lakeside international school – CIS and I must say, he is enjoying it so far. Apart from academics, they also provide regular extra-curriculur activities for students. You can approach them for further details.


----------

